# ANY MUSCLE BUILDER/POWER MAGAZINES FOR SALE?



## Hogi Bear (Jan 27, 2002)

HEY ALL YOU MUSCLE MEN OUT THERE DO YOU HAVE ANY OLD MUSCLE BUILDER POWER MAGAZINES THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO SELL OR KNOW OF ANYONE THAT SELLS CLASSIC BODYBUILDING MAGAZINES.  tHE MUSCLE BUILDER POWER BOOKS SURE HAD SOME GREAT TRAINING ARTICLES IN THEM IREMEMBER ME AND MY FRIENDS WOULD WAIT FOR EACH ISSUE TO ARRIVE IN THE MAIL AND WOULD READ THEM FROM COVER TO COVER THOSE WERE THE DAYS.
I DONT READ TO MANY BODYBUILDING MAGAZINES LATELY FOR ONETHING AT 6 BUCKS A POP ICAN THINK OF MORE INTELLIGENT WAYS TO DO WITH MY MONEY.  bESIDES THEY HAVE WAY TO MANY ADS OF SUPPLEMENTS THAT ARE OVER PRICED AND OVER HYPED
iM LOOKING FOR THE 1970S ISSUES AND ISSUES WITH ARNOLD, fRANCO, ZANE , rOBBY ROBINSON ALL THE GOOD OLE BOYS
i USED TO HAVE QUITE A COLLECTION BUT WHEN I JOINED THE NAVY MY MOM ENDED UP THROWING THEM ALL OUT IN THE TRASH
iM SURE THERE ARE SOME OF YOU OUT THERE THAT REMEMBER THE  GREAT ARTICLES IM REFERRING TO.  tHE MAG WENT DOWNHILL AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED WHEN IT SWITCHED TO MUSCLE AND FITNESS WEIDER SOLD HIMSELF OUT.
ANYWAY IF ANYOONE WANTS TO REMINISCE ABOUT THE GLORY DAYS AND HAVE SOME ISSUES FOR SALE LET ME KNOW OK


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2002)

I think you would have better luck on ebay.


----------



## CJMAJOR (Jan 30, 2002)

If you subcribe to them they are only about 1-2 dollars a piece if that.  Pick a couple helpful magazines and subcribe that way u dont have to buy them off the stand and most of the time u get them before they reach the stand.


----------



## anthonyfel (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm very interesting in buying old magazines such as muscle builder power, ironmag, mr america.. in which you find franco, arnold...

Let me inform about what you get.

Regards, anthony


----------



## gwath (Nov 12, 2005)

Anthony- I have many of the old maqs your looking for. Some in good shape
others in not so good shape.I don't know if it would be worth the cost to have them sent to you.I have late 60's and most 70's muscle and power and iron man.

sincerly -gary.


----------



## anthonyfel (Nov 12, 2005)

gwath said:
			
		

> Anthony- I have many of the old maqs your looking for. Some in good shape
> others in not so good shape.I don't know if it would be worth the cost to have them sent to you.I have late 60's and most 70's muscle and power and iron man.
> 
> sincerly -gary.



Yes, it would. 

Tell me you want to proceed. 

Thanks


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2005)

I think I am in the twilight zone.....look at the dates!

he must be answering his own questions.


----------



## plcoria (Jan 22, 2013)

1979julyJoe WeidersMuscle1983JanuaryJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1979OctoberJoe WeidersMuscle1983FebuaryJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1980FebuaryJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1983MarchJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1980JuneJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1983AprilJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1980SeptemberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1983MayJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1980DecemberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1983JuneJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1981JanuaryJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1983JulyJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1981FebuaryJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1984FebuaryJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1981MayJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985AprilJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1981JulyJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985JulyJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1981OctoberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985AugustJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1981NovemberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985SeptemberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1982JanuaryJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985OctoberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1982FebuaryJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985NovemberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1982MarchJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985DecemberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1982AprilJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1986JanuaryJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1982MayJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1982JuneJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985MayJoe WeidersFlex1982AugustJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985JuneJoe WeidersFlex1982SeptemberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985AugustJoe WeidersFlex1982OctoberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1985SeptemberJoe WeidersFlex1982NovemberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1982DecemberJoe WeidersMuscle & Fitness1986SeptemberJoe WeidersFlex1985AprilBob KennedysMuscleEMag1985MayIron Man1985SeptemberBob KennedysMuscleEMag1985JulyIron Man1985OctoberBob KennedysMuscleEMag1985DecmberBob KennedysMuscleEMag


I have these for sale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 23, 2013)

CJMAJOR said:


> If you subcribe to them they are only about 1-2 dollars a piece if that.



They are NOT $1-2 if you subscribe.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey dum dums, this thread was started in 2002.


----------



## Emperor (Jan 23, 2013)

I knew print mags were obsolete.


----------



## kboy2k (Nov 12, 2013)

*vintage bodybuilding and muscle magazines*



Hogi Bear said:


> HEY ALL YOU MUSCLE MEN OUT THERE DO YOU HAVE ANY OLD MUSCLE BUILDER POWER MAGAZINES THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO SELL OR KNOW OF ANYONE THAT SELLS CLASSIC BODYBUILDING MAGAZINES.  tHE MUSCLE BUILDER POWER BOOKS SURE HAD SOME GREAT TRAINING ARTICLES IN THEM IREMEMBER ME AND MY FRIENDS WOULD WAIT FOR EACH ISSUE TO ARRIVE IN THE MAIL AND WOULD READ THEM FROM COVER TO COVER THOSE WERE THE DAYS.
> I DONT READ TO MANY BODYBUILDING MAGAZINES LATELY FOR ONETHING AT 6 BUCKS A POP ICAN THINK OF MORE INTELLIGENT WAYS TO DO WITH MY MONEY.  bESIDES THEY HAVE WAY TO MANY ADS OF SUPPLEMENTS THAT ARE OVER PRICED AND OVER HYPED
> iM LOOKING FOR THE 1970S ISSUES AND ISSUES WITH ARNOLD, fRANCO, ZANE , rOBBY ROBINSON ALL THE GOOD OLE BOYS
> i USED TO HAVE QUITE A COLLECTION BUT WHEN I JOINED THE NAVY MY MOM ENDED UP THROWING THEM ALL OUT IN THE TRASH
> ...




I have lots for sale 1970s to 2000s email me at kboy2k@hotmail.com for list  alos will post most on amazon soon thanks


----------



## carloscassano (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Gwath
If u still have these, I would most definitely like to purchase.
I am interested in starting a collection of old bodybuilding mags. 
Would you please tell me the number of mags youhave, and how much you would sell them for?
Thanks
Carlos


----------



## carloscassano (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Plcoria
If you still have these, i would be most definitely be interested in purchasing. How much would the total cost be considering you would have to post to Australia?
Thanks
CArlos


----------



## Cayenne Sterling (Feb 3, 2016)

my dad has a collection of vintage Iron Man several complete volumes starting with the 1960s that he would like to sell preferably as a whole lot. I'm researching pricing right now. Let me know if you're interested thank you


----------



## joeweedgerm (Apr 10, 2019)

im turning 70 soon and im looking to downsize my magazines going back to the early 50s I was an active bodybuilder in the 70s 80s mainly though I still train hard regularly feel free to contact re buying mags


----------



## joeweedgerm (Apr 10, 2019)

jjlm@dodo.com.au i have mags 80s 70s going back to 50s


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 28, 2019)

I see. mags 80s 70s going back to 50s!!!


----------

